

Ask HN: A middle ground for backup services - dylz

I have a non technical friend that needs to back up some private documents (passport scans, paystubs, etc). Is there something client-side encrypted, close to transparent for the end-user?<p>I would normally recommend tarsnap for a case like this but there is no way he will be able to figure that out.
======
jlgaddis
I'm not sure if it's still around or popular but I used Jungle Disk several
years ago. The Windows client allowed you to configure your own encryption
keys (files are encrypted locally before being uploaded) and S3 is the
backend.

It was similar to Dropbox in that you can just move files to your Jungle Disk
folder and everything happens automatically and transparently.

------
dylz
Thanks for the suggestions.

\- airbackup (minimum $79), too high

\- Arq - not a mac (windows 8.1u1 + ubuntu for banking)

\- crashplan, backblaze, carbonite - looking into this, more specifically the
client side crypto parts

\- spideroak - UI is really really unfriendly to "newbies"

-

------
fasteo
[http://www.backblaze.com/](http://www.backblaze.com/)

~~~
lazylizard
backblaze has 30 days retention only?

------
lazylizard
[https://www.airbackup.com/](https://www.airbackup.com/) ??? any of the iaso
backup resellers? i kind suspect airbackup is one since it looks so much like
iaso..

~~~
lazylizard
perhaps crashplan..

------
rabino
If he's on a Mac, Arq is a great solution.

[http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/](http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/)

------
apawloski
What about simply using TrueCrypt + S3? Encrypt through one GUI, upload
through a second?

------
staunch
Move those files to USB/DVD and rely on physical security.

------
lazylizard
oh. and duplicati!

